# débutante cherche conseils clavier



## titesorciere (26 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

Je début sur macbook et je galère pour le clavier (AZERTY)! Je cherche comment:

- vérouiller les chiffres avec la touche MAJ (actuellement, je dois garder la touche SHIFT enfoncée pour taper les chiffres !)

- supprimer du texte vers l'avant (équivalent touche SUPPR sur PC)

- aller au début ou à la fin d'une ligne dans WORD (genre "home" "end" sur PC)

Ca doit vous sembler basique mais je galère! Existe-t-il de bons didacticiels (gratuits) pour apprendre les raccourcis claviers?

MERCI


----------



## SilenceSonore (26 Mai 2008)

Salut 

Voici de petits liens :

http://www.siteduzero.com/tuto-3-1684-1-petits-trucs-et-astuces-mac-os-x.html

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=75459-fr

J'espère que sa va t'aider un peut .


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2008)

titesorciere a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je début sur macbook et je galère pour le clavier (AZERTY)! Je cherche comment:
> 
> ...



bonjour,

pour le vérrouillage numérique utiliser la Touche CAPS LOCK 
et / ou activer dans System Preferences > International > Input Menu > French Numerical.

*******
pour supprimer: Touche Delete.

*******
dans Word:
début de ligne: Cde + Flèche Left
fin de ligne: Cde + Flèche Right

*******
pour plus de racourcis clavier: raccourcis clavier Apple.


edit: en partie toasted by Jasper Johns....


----------



## brucetp (26 Mai 2008)

lho j'ai essayé cmd+left et cmd+right
ça me change l'alinéa....

pour supprimer vers l'avant c'est fn+ <-


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2008)

brucetheplayboy a dit:


> lho j'ai essayé cmd+left et cmd+right
> ça me change l'alinéa....
> 
> pour supprimer vers l'avant c'est fn+ <-



l'alinéa c'est Cde avec les Touche Flèche Haut ou Bas...

sinon, chez moi: 
Cde + Flèche Right place le prompteur à la fin de la ligne
Cde + Flèche Left place le prompteur au début de la ligne

et la touche fn ne rajoute rien à la commande supprimer.


----------



## brucetp (26 Mai 2008)

tu as un imac certainement, c'est pour cela que tu as un bouton suppr
alors que sur un MB comme titesorcière et moi même, on a juste le "<-"

et donc pour faire un Supprimer et non un Effacer, on doit faire fn+effacer

et je réitère, cmd+left or right : alinéa vers gauche ou droite
cmd+up or down : début ou fin du document

mais je ne trouve pas comment aller au début de la ligne


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2008)

brucetheplayboy a dit:


> tu as un imac certainement, c'est pour cela que tu as un bouton suppr
> alors que sur un MB comme titesorcière et moi même, on a juste le "<-"
> 
> et donc pour faire un Supprimer et non un Effacer, on doit faire fn+effacer
> ...



nan, nan... 
MBP dernière génération et Microsoft ® Word 2004 Version 11.0 (040408)...


----------



## titesorciere (27 Mai 2008)

Chers tous,

Merci pour tous vos conseils, j'ai enfin des réponses !
J'ai réussi à reprogrammer mon clavier pour écrire les chiffres avec la touche "verr maj" enfoncée, j'arrive à aller au début et en fin de ligne, bref je commence à me familiariser et c'est grâce à vous!

A bientôt  :love:


----------



## gamac (27 Mai 2008)

titesorciere a dit:


> J'ai réussi à reprogrammer mon clavier pour écrire les chiffres avec la touche "verr maj" enfoncée


Salut titesorcière,
Peux tu me donner ton secret pour écrire les chiffres avec seulement verr maj d'activé? Est-ce bien System Preferences > International > Input Menu > French Numerical? Désolé de demander confirmation mais je n'ai pas mon macbook là, et j'aimerais résoudre ce prob..
Merci!!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2008)

gamac a dit:


> Salut titesorcière,
> Peux tu me donner ton secret pour écrire les chiffres avec seulement verr maj d'activé? Est-ce bien System Preferences > International > Input Menu > French Numerical? Désolé de demander confirmation mais je n'ai pas mon macbook là, et j'aimerais résoudre ce prob..
> Merci!!!



voir post #3
et c'est touche CAPS LOCK


----------



## gamac (28 Mai 2008)

Merci je l'avais vu ton beau post.


----------

